# леденящий душу пиздец



## unawesome

How to translate "леденящий душу пиздец"  to English properly?


----------



## Dmitry_86

This is an abuse and, I must say, a serious one. You should never use such a phrase in Russian because it is extremely indecent and must be avoided. I think this message must be deleted soon by the forum moderator team.


----------



## Saluton

Discussing obscene vocabulary is allowed.
Literally, it translates as "soul-chilling fuck-up ". As for translating properly... I can't think of anything better than "utter and absolute FUBAR".


----------



## ExMax

Servicemen use "FUBAR" in their conclusions as an acronym for "fouled up beyond all repair". That is a rather quite good meaning of the aforementioned noun  . The noun has a meaning "a failure", "a crash", "a collapse", etc. The noun is an absolutely inadmissible swearword (in general usage). On the other hand, I am absolutely sure that our topic-starter (with his quite good Russian) knows the meaning of the word anyway. However, my version is, "A fucked up situation chilling a soul."


----------



## Saluton

FUBAR can also stand for "Fucked Up Beyond All Repair". "Scary FUBAR", perhaps? I don't think English speakers would grasp the idea of "soul chilling" in this context.


----------



## Overrider

unawesome said:


> How to translate "леденящий душу пиздец"  to English properly?



could you give a context?
first, it is interesting where you've heard it =), and also we will be able to give you more verbose explanation.


----------



## Saluton

It isn't an uncommon expression  
http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q=%22%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8F%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%B9+%D0%B4%D1%83%D1%88%D1%83+%D0%BF%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%86%22&lr=&aq=f&oq=
I've heard it used by a friend of mine, too.


----------



## mrayp

Dmitry_86 said:


> This is an abuse and, I must say, a serious one. You should never use such a phrase in Russian because it is extremely indecent and must be avoided. I think this message must be deleted soon by the forum moderator team.



Maybe this calls for a separate thread but this is something I've been wondering for a while. I've noticed that people often caution strongly against usage of profanities in Russian. It should be familiar to anyone who's seen a few films that we use profanities quite a bit in daily speech in American English, is it only in extreme situations that people curse in Russia? Are these words considered more offensive than their English equivalents?


----------



## Overrider

mrayp said:


> Maybe this calls for a separate thread but this is something I've been wondering for a while. I've noticed that people often caution strongly against usage of profanities in Russian. It should be familiar to anyone who's seen a few films that we use profanities quite a bit in daily speech in American English, is it only in extreme situations that people curse in Russia? Are these words considered more offensive than their English equivalents?



Unlike English, Russian has 2 kind of swear words: "printable" and "unprintable". For example, the words "сука" and "дерьмо" can be heard on TV or in movies, but the words like "ебать" and "блядь" are considered extremely offensive and such films could be hardly ever showed on TV or even in a cinema. That's why we often have some variants of dubbing: the official one and a number of unofficial. For example, Guy Ritchie's film "Snatch" has official name "Большой куш" and soft dubbing and the other famous variant dubbed by Goblin (with all the pile of dirty words) that is called "Спиздели". Inspite of that if you replace some letters of an offensive word with asterisks, it is OK: e.g. a popular national tabloid can print anecdotes with an euphemism "х*й".
As far as I know, in English all the swear words like "damn" or "fuck" are reckoned equally relevant. The problem is you swear or express negative emotions while in Russian (it seems) the problem is you just use that words.

BTW, dirty words are rather common in every day speach. I often use them when I speak to my friends, though I would not say some of them when my mother hears me or in public places. Some girls can object to using such words in their presence. But the most folks (esp. in countryside) use offensive words in some cases 'cause they could not be persieved seriously otherwise (it is usually about teenagers, but not obligatory) or because they like it. Many of Russians are proud of their _mat_.


----------



## RusskiPower

I think there are also two manners of using Russian swear language. 

One is uneducated speech where people curse for the lack of other vocabulary. They do it because it is their normal way of communication. In Russian it is called "to swear to connect words in sentences".

The other one is when educated and intelligent people consciously (and sparingly) use it for the oomph. There is time and place for this usage however. You can use _mat _with friends or when the situation calls for it (to show anger, frustration, etc.) It is quite common amongst the real intelligentsia, both male and female but I think this usage can be very hard for foreigners to master.

As in every culture, there are prudes who wish to come across dainty and (falsely) above their class. Perhaps, it is wise to respect their sensibilities for social reasons but it should not deter you from the correct understanding of this layer of the Russian language. It is a known fact, for example, that Russian national poet Pushkin used _mat _extensively in his private correspondence.


----------



## vasko705

> one is uneducated speech where people curse for the lack of other vocabulary. They do it because it is their normal way of communication. In russian it is called "to swear to connect words in sentences".


 Т.е. вы считаете, что матовый диалект первичен?
Сознайтесь, ничего не будет


----------



## RusskiPower

vasko705 said:


> Т.е. вы считаете, что матовый диалект первичен?
> Сознайтесь, ничего не будет



You're putting words in my mouth. 

Before Christianity made mentioning bodily functions and anything related to reproduction shameful, words like хуй and ебать were simply used to call body parts and actions. You can see how in the Japanese language, which escaped Christian influence, such terms remained completely innocuous.


----------



## dec-sev

Overrider said:


> Many of Russians are proud of their _mat_.


Может оно так и есть, но мне даже неинтересно уточнять how many. Я понимаю, можно сказать, что многие в России гордятся Достоевским, сборной по хоккею, Димой Биланом, или, скорее, Плющенко и тем парнем со скрипкой. Но матом? Когда мне падает на ногу молоток, то выбор слов – это последнее, что меня волнует, но мат как предмет гордости? 


RusskiPower said:


> Before Christianity made mentioning bodily functions and anything related to reproduction shameful, words like хуй and ебать were simply used to call body parts and actions. You can see how in the Japanese language, which escaped Christian influence, such terms remained completely innocuous.


Может я что-то не так понял, но в японском таки есть вульгарные слова, обозначающие детородные органы.


----------



## Danielg

I suppose it should be mentioned that this phrase isn't just a trivial russian oath. It sounds very poeticaly because of its metaphorical roots . The word "пиздец" replaces here the word "ужас" (horror) .  "Леденящий душу ужас" is a kind of an idiom and souds very bookish for it was widely used cliche in horror and gothic novels in 19 th century.   "Леденящий душу" as a turn of speach couldn't be used nowadays without this reminiscence. Anyhow I can hardly imagine such a person. Putting this  together with "пиздец" ( abuse and extremely indecent indeed) you get a fanciful vignette. I feel in cited phrase a sort of postmodernistic trick and it makes it cool.


----------



## RusskiPower

Danielg said:


> I suppose it should be mentioned that this phrase isn't just a trivial russian oath. It sounds very poeticaly because of its metaphorical roots . The word "пиздец" replaces here the word "ужас" (horror) .  "Леденящий душу ужас" is a kind of an idiom and souds very bookish for it was widely used cliche in horror and gothic novels in 19 th century.   "Леденящий душу" as a turn of speach couldn't be used nowadays without this reminiscence. Anyhow I can hardly imagine such a person. Putting this  together with "пиздец" ( abuse and extremely indecent indeed) you get a fanciful vignette. I feel in cited phrase a sort of postmodernistic trick and it makes it cool.



Right on!


----------



## RusskiPower

dec-sev said:


> Может я что-то не так понял, но в японском таки есть вульгарные слова, обозначающие детородные органы.



Of course, there are words denoting genitals in Japanese (surprise!). However, they are not used as a curse, because there is no shameful/derogatory tinge to them owing to the LACK, NOT the presence of Christian (or even more correctly, Abrahamic) influence in Japan. Although they may be bleeped out from TV programmes, it is mostly due to stricter broadcasting standards in Japan, as their offensive value is nowhere comparable to English, let alone Russian swear words.

Most verbal  abuse in Russian is sex-related while in Japanese it is mostly about personal stupidity or ineptness. That represents quite well what respective people consider shameful or derogatory enough to use against your opponent.


----------



## dec-sev

RusskiPower said:


> Of course, there are вульгарные words denoting genitals in Japanese (surprise!).


В общем-то нет. Это я насчет удивления 


> However, they are not used as a curse, because there is no shameful/derogatory tinge to them owing to the LACK, NOT the presence of Christian (or even more correctly, Abrahamic) influence in Japan.


Как же они (слова, обозначающие детородные органы) стали вульгарными, если «there is no shameful/derogatory tinge to them…» ?


> Although they may be bleeped out from TV programmes, it is mostly due to stricter broadcasting standards in Japan, as their offensive value is nowhere comparable to English, let alone Russian swear words.


То есть offensive value у этих слов таки есть. По-моему, Вы противоречите сами себе, а именно тому, что Вы сказали в посте №12: «…such terms remained completely innocuous.» Если они действительно таковые, то зачем же их bleeped out на телевидении?


----------



## RusskiPower

Originally Posted by *RusskiPower* 

 
   				 Of course, there are вульгарные words denoting genitals in Japanese (surprise!).



dec-sev said:


> В общем-то нет. Это я насчет удивления
> 
> Как же они (слова, обозначающие детородные органы) стали вульгарными, если «there is no shameful/derogatory tinge to them…» ?




 If splicing my posts with your own words and then disavowing my arguments based on that is your idea of discussion, I'm out of here. Bye!


----------



## vasko705

В квебекском французском (как и во многих других языках народов, культивировавших христианство) роль запретной терминологии выполняет перевранная (т.е. используемые функционально неверно) клерикальная терминология.
В русском (особенно после строительства передового общества через ведомство сотрудников с холодными мозгами и раскалёнными сердцами)- аналогично перевранная  сексуальная терминология.
Перевранная клерикальная терминология в русском в той роли значительно уступила свои общественные позиции только потому, что собственно запрет на перевирание исчез вместе с уменьшённой практикой её использования.
Я сомневаюсь, что поддержание запрета на перевранную сексуальную терминологию приведёт к тому же- хотя бы потому, что эта терминология всё-таки имеет свою устойчивую нишу применения. Как раз поддержание законсервирует её гомосексуально-зековый характер.


----------



## sidthekid

Ничего особенно ужасного в этом выражении нет. Даже табуированной лексикой в среде московского студенчества не считается


----------



## Overrider

dec-sev said:


> Но матом? Когда мне падает на ногу молоток, то выбор слов – это последнее, что меня волнует, но мат как предмет гордости?
> T=1430995&goto=newpost"]вульгарные слова, обозначающие детородные органы.[/url]


Ну, здесь, конечно, не та гордость, которая за сборную по хоккею. Просто мне кажется частью русской массовой культуры гордость за разнообразие и "богатство" мата в противоположность оному в других языках. Вспомните хотя бы Романа Трахтенберга.



sidthekid said:


> Ничего особенно ужасного в этом выражении нет. Даже табуированной лексикой в среде московского студенчества не считается


Ну, в общем случае, да. Хотя у меня есть масса знакомых московских студентов, при которых я бы не стал материться. При большинстве девушек я тоже не стал бы.



vasko705 said:


> Т.е. вы считаете, что матовый диалект первичен?
> Сознайтесь, ничего не будет



Вспомнился бородатый анекдот.

Запретили на заводе материться. В результате производительность резко упала. Приходит директор к прорабу и спрашивает:
- Михалыч, в чём дело-то?
- Да понимаешь, Петрович, раньше бывало скажешь: "Дай мне вон ту хреновину". А сейчас пока вспомнишь, как она называется...


----------

